# "Gurmat Vichar"



## ravneet_sb (Oct 20, 2011)

SAT SRI AKAAL,

"THANK'S" a lot for sending posts on "GURMAT" Vichar section

I am sorry to delete the other posts from my mail box, 

"GURMAT" says to correct "ONE's" own action, one shall not stop server for sending mails on man made discussions.

Check "OWN" self is the "Way to Life"


"SIKHI" "GUR SIKHYA" "GUR VICHAR"

Rest is "KUUDH" waste generated from "MIND"

Hope it will improve "ONES" thought process

Bhul Chuk Maaf

"Wahe Guru Ji Ka Khalsa"
"Wahe Guru Ji Ki Fateh"


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 21, 2011)

This thread I am going to love because you put so many words into context that I can understand. It would be good if members would take just one word and build on it. Let me try to do that...follow my own advice.

I have to move this thread to another section. It is in the wrong place. Please do read Aman ji's suggestion you pick a different place to post. This one is going to the Gurmat Vichar section. Cheers to you.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Oct 21, 2011)

ravneet_sb said:


> SAT SRI AKAAL,
> 
> "THANK'S" a lot for sending posts on "GURMAT" Vichar section
> 
> ...


*[SIZE=-1]Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Gurmukhi-Gurmukhi Dictionary[/SIZE]*   (http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.dictionary)
[SIZE=-0] (1) ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਉਪਦੇਸ/ਸਿਖਿਆ (ਗੁਰਵਿਚਾਰ, ਗੁਰਦਰਸ਼ਨ)। 
_Understanding the teachings of Guru.  For example reviewing the understanding of creator, visualizing the creator._

(2) ਗੁਰੂ ਆਸ਼ੇ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ, ਗੁਰ  ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ। 
_Per expectations of the Guru, per the understanding of the essence of the creator._

(3) ਗੁਰ-ਉਪਦੇਸ਼/ਸਿਖਿਆ ਦੁਆਰਾ/ ਰਾਹੀਂ॥। 
_Through teachings about the creator and guidance._

(4) ਸਮਝ, ਅਕਲ, ਬੁੱਧੀ,  ਵਿਚਾਰ। ਉਦਾਹਰਣ: ਸਾਚੀ ਕਾਰੈ ਸਚੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਪਲੈ ਪਾਇ॥ 
_Understanding, intelligence, intellect, discourse.  

For example:  
_[/SIZE]


> ਸਚੀ  ਕਾਰੈ  ਸਚੁ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਗੁਰਮਤਿ  ਪਲੈ  ਪਾਇ  ॥
> सची कारै सचु मिलै गुरमति पलै पाइ ॥
> Sacẖī kārai sacẖ milai gurmaṯ palai pā▫e.
> By true actions, the True Lord is met, and the Guru's Teachings are found.
> ...


[SIZE=-0]
{ਸਿਰੀ ੧, ੧੪, ੪:੧  (19)}। ਹਰਿ ਜਗਜੀਵਨੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਦਾਤਾ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਸਹਿਜ ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ [/SIZE]


> ਹਰਿ  ਜਗਜੀਵਨੁ  ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਦਾਤਾ  ਗੁਰਮਤਿ  ਸਹਜਿ  ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥
> हरि जगजीवनु निरभउ दाता गुरमति सहजि समावणिआ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
> Har jagjīvan nirbẖa▫o ḏāṯā gurmaṯ sahj samāvaṇi▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o.
> Through the Guru's  Teachings, I merge with intuitive ease into the Lord, the Life of the  World, the Fearless One, the Great Giver. ||1||Pause||
> ...


So what I see is that ਗੁਰਮਤਿ/gurmaṯ  translates into through teachings of the Guru a learning about the creator.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

